

Signs of the bubble: monetize your startup waitlist. - t3mp3st
http://www.hacktheline.com/

======
heelhook
Main piece of feedback is: MISSING CALLS TO ACTION!

I thought the only call to action which is confusingly enough linked with an
image "Connect to stripe" was just a sample image, it took me going back to
your landing page three times to realize it was not until I saw the URL it
linked to. Definitely not clear enough!

------
heelhook
Another issue is the main issue with the idea itself, it might be wrong, but
who would use this? If an application has enough buzz (like mailbox) trying to
monetize the waiting list might seem tacky, and they probably (and do) have
enough resources to not care about the money they could take for waiting in
line.

